# How long do parts usually take to come?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
My Bessacarr e560 has been in Brownhills for two weeks now for it's Base unit and habitation service.
I'm told that they "are still waiting for parts" ie a waste water sender unit and damaged fiat bottom front grill replacement (I am paying for the latter) Does anybody have experience on how long these sort of things usually take, as i'm hoping to go toi france next week?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dunno bessie hunny why don't you give swift a ring. Their number is on here somewhere.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> My Bessacarr e560 has been in Brownhills for two weeks now for it's Base unit and habitation service.
> Does anybody have experience on how long these sort of things usually take, as i'm hoping to go toi france next week?


I can't believe Fiat would take so long to get a part to a dealer. We've had mudguards, 2 lots of headlamp protectors and other odds and ends come from Fiat to our dealer ( a garage not a motorhome dealer) and they all came within 2 or 3 days.

The waste water sender might take longer but presumably you could manage without that ?

Do they know you are going to France ?

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Parts*

Bessie

Why dont you send us a PM with your details so that we can locate the order and look into it.

Regards
Kath


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Kath
pm sent
barry


----------

